# Vaginal discharge? >.>



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ever since yesterday, I woke up from a nap and went to the bathroom. I noticed that there was brown discharge coming out. Today, a lot more started coming out and it turned a reddish-brown color. This might be too much information but I got a lot of it on my underwear almost like I was on my period. I have to wear a pad because it came out that much. :| I don't know what exactly is causing this. I noticed that this same thing happened back in October but it wasn't this bad. This is really strange. I'm wondering if I need to see my doctor about it. I tried googling stuff about it but it makes me want to puke just from reading it. >_< It doesn't really have an odor to it. I found one site that had like several causes for it. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

I think at some point you gotta contact the professionals. Did some kind of social anxiety bring this on?!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

lmao...I don't know what my SA has to do with it.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

So I don't have a vagina and all but I imagine speaking to a professional would be helpful.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Sounds like old blood. Did you just have a period? It's probably not serious.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

What time in your cycle is this happening? If it's about halfway between periods, you're probably ovulating. You could have a cyst, too. They're usually harmless, and most go away by themselves. I would go to the gynecologist and get it checked out just in case. I had 2 periods a month for a while a few years ago, and I went to the doctor and found out it was just a small cyst that went away on its own.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm scared to go see a doctor because I'm worried about what it could actually be but if I don't and it's something bad, then that would just be worse than not seeing my doctor. I just thought getting advice on here first would be a good idea. Sorry if it was too much info. >_<


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Sounds like old blood. Did you just have a period? It's probably not serious.


I had mine exactly a month ago. I just checked my calendar.



tbyrfan said:


> What time in your cycle is this happening? If it's about halfway between periods, you're probably ovulating. You could have a cyst, too. They're usually harmless, and most go away by themselves. I would go to the gynecologist and get it checked out just in case. I had 2 periods a month for a while a few years ago, and I went to the doctor and found out it was just a small cyst that went away on its own.


Interesting you say that because I went to see my doctor about an ovarian cyst that I had a few years back and had to take some kind of medication for it. My oldest sister had the same thing.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm scared to go see a doctor because I'm worried about what it could actually be but if I don't and it's something bad, then that would just be worse than not seeing my doctor. I just thought getting advice on here first would be a good idea. Sorry if it was too much info. >_<


No need to apologize! I got a good laugh out of it, it made my day. Though I'm sure that wasn't the response you were soliciting.

Now go call a doctor!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Frostbite said:


> No need to apologize! I got a good laugh out of it, it made my day. Though I'm sure that wasn't the response you were soliciting.
> 
> Now go call a doctor!


Well, it's nice to know that I could make someone laugh. :3 Thanks for the advice guys. I got an appointment scheduled for next week.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

*http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/vaginal-discharge/Pages/Introduction.aspx*

You might find some info on there,no nasty pics i checked.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

When I had chlamydia I had bleeding between my periods.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

mark101 said:


> *http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/vaginal-discharge/Pages/Introduction.aspx*
> 
> You might find some info on there,no nasty pics i checked.


Okay, thanks for that! I also forgot to mention that it doesn't itch or hurt down there. >.> But I got an appointment scheduled. It's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shelbster18 said:


> I'm scared to go see a doctor because I'm worried about what it could actually be but if I don't and it's something bad, then that would just be worse than not seeing my doctor. I just thought getting advice on here first would be a good idea. Sorry if it was too much info. >_<


It's better to go to a doctor than to have this...it could get worse this time. You'd never know. Once you go to a doctor and find out what it is, you will know what it is and a possible cause the next time. :stu

Please go to a doctor.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

komorikun said:


> When I had chlamydia I had bleeding between my periods.


Awww, I'm sorry to hear that you had chlamydia. :squeeze STIs sound so scary. :afr



millenniumman75 said:


> It's better to go to a doctor than to have this...it could get worse this time. You'd never know. Once you go to a doctor and find out what it is, you will know what it is and a possible cause the next time. :stu
> 
> Please go to a doctor.


I was too scared to do anything about it in October. It seemed like it was going on for a few days but I didn't want to do anything about it. :| Even though it wasn't as bad when it happened then, I should have gotten it checked out early.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

STIs are no more scary than other diseases. You just take antibiotics and it's gone.

You're sexually active, though. Right? I think I saw your posts about dating some guy. Chlamydia is extremely common. When I told a few friends of mine about it all of them admitted to having it once before. My boyfriend at the time did not have any symptoms.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

komorikun said:


> STIs are no more scary than other diseases. You just take antibiotics and it's gone.
> 
> You're sexually active, though. Right? I think I saw your posts about dating some guy. Chlamydia is extremely common. When I told a few friends of mine about it all of them admitted to having it once before. My boyfriend at the time did not have any symptoms.


Well, I was sexually active back in October with that guy if oral sex counts. >.>


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

komorikun said:


> STIs are no more scary than other diseases. You just take antibiotics and it's gone.
> 
> You're sexually active, though. Right? I think I saw your posts about dating some guy. Chlamydia is extremely common. When I told a few friends of mine about it all of them admitted to having it once before. * My boyfriend at the time did not have any symptoms*.


Yeah i think i heard that guys often get no symptoms from Chlamydia which isn't good :|


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

Could just be spotting too. Of course none of us can no for sure, follow previous advice and go to the doctor.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shelbster18 said:


> Awww, I'm sorry to hear that you had chlamydia. :squeeze STIs sound so scary. :afr
> 
> I was too scared to do anything about it in October. It seemed like it was going on for a few days but I didn't want to do anything about it. :| Even though it wasn't as bad when it happened then, I should have gotten it checked out early.


Do you know of anything that happened around both times?



komorikun said:


> STIs are no more scary than other diseases. You just take antibiotics and it's gone.
> 
> You're sexually active, though. Right? I think I saw your posts about dating some guy. Chlamydia is extremely common. When I told a few friends of mine about it all of them admitted to having it once before. My boyfriend at the time did not have any symptoms.





shelbster18 said:


> Well, I was sexually active back in October with that guy if oral sex counts. >.>





mark101 said:


> Yeah i think i heard that guys often get no symptoms from Chlamydia which isn't good :|


Daaaaang - this is giving me a panic attack and I am not even the OP or a woman! :afr

Does chlamydia go down there after performing oral sex? Wouldn't there be symptoms in the head area?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Well, I was sexually active back in October with that guy if oral sex counts. >.>


It's probably not chlamydia if it was oral sex. If it were, you most likely wouldn't be infected down there.



millenniumman75 said:


> Does chlamydia go down there after performing oral sex? Wouldn't there be symptoms in the head area?


It would most likely be in the mouth, i'm guessing, but that's rare...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tbyrfan said:


> It's probably not chlamydia if it was oral sex. If it were, you most likely wouldn't be infected down there.
> 
> It would most likely be in the mouth, i'm guessing, but that's rare...


Yeah, I was gonna say....does it "travel" like that?

I would go to the doctor, big time. They have seen it all before.

It could be.....:um a yeast infection


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> It's probably not chlamydia if it was oral sex. If it were, you most likely wouldn't be infected down there.
> 
> It would most likely be in the mouth, i'm guessing, but that's rare...


That scared me for a second. D: I thought I probably had Chlamydia. Well, I'm glad that's not what it is.



millenniumman75 said:


> Yeah, I was gonna say....does it "travel" like that?
> 
> I would go to the doctor, big time. They have seen it all before.
> 
> It could be.....:um a yeast infection


A yeast infection sounds just as bad. :afr Well, I'm going to go get it checked as soon as I can.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> A yeast infection sounds just as bad. :afr Well, I'm going to go get it checked as soon as I can.


Yeast infection discharge would be white, and you would be itchy and sore. Don't worry OP, you'll be fine.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Grow up. Jesus. How old are we all again?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Consider said:


> Grow up. Jesus. How old are we all again?


:| Get out of this thread then.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

If you're not having any pelvic pain or fever, I wouldn't be too alarmed yet. I...think this can be normal at both the ending and the beginning of your period, and since it's been a month since your last one, you could just be shedding old blood. Sometimes the uterine lining doesn't shed completely during your period, so it's not a cause for alarm if you have a little left from what you didn't bleed during your last period.

You could have ovulation spotting, too. But I'm betting that's not it (unless your cycle is irregular) because that would have been about two weeks after your last period.

Still not a bad idea to go to a doctor, certainly. But I wouldn't worry about it in the meantime, especially since you're not having any other symptoms. I'd encourage you to keep googling things about health problems, reproductive or otherwise, even though you said it makes you want to puke. Seriously, you can learn quite a bit. Try to soldier through it, nothing to be embarrassed or grossed out about.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Consider said:


> Grow up. Jesus. How old are we all again?


Eh?


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Scared to say words like yeast infection and vagina and whatnot. Aren't you all grown?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

tieffers said:


> If you're not having any pelvic pain or fever, I wouldn't be too alarmed yet. I...think this can be normal at both the ending and the beginning of your period, and since it's been a month since your last one, you could just be shedding old blood. Sometimes the uterine lining doesn't shed completely during your period, so it's not a cause for alarm if you have a little left from what you didn't bleed during your last period.
> 
> You could have ovulation spotting, too. But I'm betting that's not it (unless your cycle is irregular) because that would have been about two weeks after your last period.
> 
> Still not a bad idea to go to a doctor, certainly. But I wouldn't worry about it in the meantime, especially since you're not having any other symptoms. I'd encourage you to keep googling things about health problems, reproductive or otherwise, even though you said it makes you want to puke. Seriously, you can learn quite a bit. Try to soldier through it, nothing to be embarrassed or grossed out about.


That makes a lot of sense. I'll look more into it. I hope it's just old blood and not discharge. I do actually have an irregular cycle. I'm definitely not having any pain down there. I mean, I'm not grossed out by blood or anything but just the thought of having abnormal discharge down there makes me all icky inside. :um


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Consider said:


> Scared to say words like yeast infection and vagina and whatnot. Aren't you all grown?


You drunk?

If you have an issue with a certain post then quote them rather than just dropping a sarcy post into a thread like a coward.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

I don't drink. What's sarcy, though?


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Consider said:


> I don't drink. What's sarcy, though?


So your issue is with who exactly? Everyone? The whole thread?


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

My issue, sir, is with this fictional word you seem to be tossing about. 

Also this thread, too. We aren't in what you call primary school. Also, why post about your bleeding vagina on an anxiety site? Google, please.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Consider said:


> My issue, sir, is with this fictional word you seem to be tossing about.
> 
> Also this thread, too. We aren't in what you call primary school. Also, why post about your bleeding vagina on an anxiety site? Google, please.


:roll You don't have to look at it. And you're the one that sounds like you need to grow up if you have a problem with threads like this on here. *facepalm* It's called the Health section for a reason.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Consider said:


> My issue, sir, is with this fictional word you seem to be tossing about.
> 
> Also this thread, too. We aren't in what you call primary school. Also, why post about your bleeding vagina on an anxiety site? Google, please.


There is a thread on eyebrows here. Acne. Ginger. Hematospermia. Veganism. This is the health section; it's obviously separate from the rest of the board in that this is about health, and I don't see why it should exclude the reproductive kind. You probably have a primary school-like mindset more than anyone else in this thread because funny how you're singularly offended by this particular topic. It's discharge, whatever, can we move on from the 'gross factor' and talk about it like adults? Why are you even posting in this thread if it offends you so much?


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Only to illicit these responses. Good game.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Consider said:


> Only to illicit these responses. Good game.


Hope it was worth it :roll

People can google everything but what's so bad about somebody putting something up about a health related issue that is causing them anxiety in the health section of a support forum?

It's a good thing when people who might have an idea what it is can respond and ease your fears or just give you that nudge to go see a doctor.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

Consider said:


> Grow up. Jesus. How old are we all again?


I'd suggest staying out of this thread if you have nothing useful to contribute. I've already issued one infraction but since there have been so many posts related to your comment I don't think its fair to the OP to delete all of the responses.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

mark101 said:


> Hope it was worth it :roll
> 
> People can google everything but what's so bad about somebody putting something up about a health related issue that is causing them anxiety in the health section of a support forum?
> 
> It's a good thing when people who might have an idea what it is can respond and ease your fears or just give you that nudge to go see a doctor.


Exactly. I mean, it's the same thing as googling stuff about SA, yet coming on here for advice for it if that makes sense. So, I don't see the difference with my issue. :um


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Man, this thread has like tmi through and through.... Good to know that ur going to see a Dr op... I would say keep us updated but this thread makes me cringe


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

illmatic1 said:


> Man, this thread has like tmi through and through.... Good to know that ur going to see a Dr op... I would say keep us updated but this thread makes me cringe


Hehe, sorry. :spit That's why I said that it would probably be too much information.  And I'll keep you folks updated.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> Man, this thread has like tmi through and through.... Good to know that ur going to see a Dr op... I would say keep us updated but this thread makes me cringe


You'd think the thread title might have given you a clue to the content.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

shelbster18 said:


> I had mine exactly a month ago. I just checked my calendar.


If your last period was a month ago, isn't it likely that this is just your normal cycle?

*I'm not a gynecologist, but I play one on-line.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Classified said:


> If your last period was a month ago, isn't it likely that this is just your normal cycle?
> 
> *I'm not a gynecologist, but I play one on-line.


Well, it was like a brownish color yesterday and I don't think periods start out like that every month. I mean, this happened once before and I wasn't on my period at the time. It lasted like a few days and it was just brown but it was light then. Plus, my period is irregular.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

mark101 said:


> You'd think the thread title might have given you a clue to the content.


It did, I just saw the word vagina and instinctively clicked on it


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Yeah, I was gonna say....does it "travel" like that?
> 
> I would go to the doctor, big time. They have seen it all before.
> 
> It could be.....:um a yeast infection


*a yeast infection!!!???!!!*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

arnie said:


> *a yeast infection!!!???!!!*


It's a serious subject, Arnie. :no


----------



## Devina (May 9, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> That scared me for a second. D: I thought I probably had Chlamydia. Well, I'm glad that's not what it is.
> 
> A yeast infection sounds just as bad. :afr Well, I'm going to go get it checked as soon as I can.


Yeast infections are extremely common, but as someone else already mentioned, the discharge tends to be white and clumpy, not brown, and generally there is a lot of itching and irritation.

But yeast infections are nothing to be worried about, about 75% of women will have it at some point in their lives at least, and it can be caused by a lot of different things (taking antibiotics, changes in your hormone levels, diabetes, douching, being stressed, having a cold, basically anything that messes with the natural balance of your vagina) and they are very easily treated.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

It could be a variety of things. Like old blood, or an infection, you'd really just have to get it checked out.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

*http://www.momswhothink.com/womens-health/brown-vaginal-discharge.html*

Main thing as others have said is to keep your appointment and get it checked out by a Doctor or Nurse,anytime something out of the ordinary happens with your body.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Well, it was like a brownish color yesterday and I don't think periods start out like that every month. I mean, this happened once before and I wasn't on my period at the time. It lasted like a few days and it was just brown but it was light then. *Plus, my period is irregular.*


It's normal for periods to start with that type of spotting, and one can get interrupted periods where you only get the discharge and no following blood(especially for people with irregular periods). Don't worry about it


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Consider said:


> Grow up. Jesus. How old are we all again?


If you scroll down fast it looks like your location says vagina.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

every time I hear yeast infection I think about beer and its smell, so I'm wondering could you make a yeast infection beer? would it smell like beer? could probably sell it to businessmen in Japan.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Devina said:


> Yeast infections are extremely common, but as someone else already mentioned, the discharge tends to be white and clumpy, not brown, and generally there is a lot of itching and irritation.
> 
> But yeast infections are nothing to be worried about, about 75% of women will have it at some point in their lives at least, and it can be caused by a lot of different things (taking antibiotics, changes in your hormone levels, diabetes, douching, being stressed, having a cold, basically anything that messes with the natural balance of your vagina) and they are very easily treated.


Oh, okay. I know it's not a yeast infection, since it's not itching down there. Going off subject a little bit but I remember hearing that you can get a yeast infection from wearing tight pants. I don't know if that's true or not. :um



mark101 said:


> *http://www.momswhothink.com/womens-health/brown-vaginal-discharge.html*
> 
> Main thing as others have said is to keep your appointment and get it checked out by a Doctor or Nurse,anytime something out of the ordinary happens with your body.


Yea, I think that's the best thing to do. I haven't seen my doctor in awhile and I really need to go back and see her anyways. She's really nice and makes me feel comfortable. 



probably offline said:


> It's normal for periods to start with that type of spotting, and one can get interrupted periods where you only get the discharge and no following blood(especially for people with irregular periods). Don't worry about it


Ah, okay. Well, that answers my question. :b I'm still going to get checked. I've been doing some research on this stuff last night and the only thing I could come up with was pretty much what you were talking about.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My periods do start out brown but that's because of the IUD I think. They weren't like that pre-IUD.


----------



## Devina (May 9, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> Oh, okay. I know it's not a yeast infection, since it's not itching down there. Going off subject a little bit but I remember hearing that you can get a yeast infection from wearing tight pants. I don't know if that's true or not. :um


Yea, it is possible to get a yeast infection from wearing pants that are too tight. The yeast (Candida) is always present in your vagina, as it is a normal part of how your vagina regulates itself. Yeast grows best in warm and moist environments, and since tight pants tend to trap the heat, it can increase the growth of candida, causing a yeast infection.

(I'm not 100% sure I explained it right, my mind is a little chaotic today)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Devina said:


> Yea, it is possible to get a yeast infection from wearing pants that are too tight. The yeast (Candida) is always present in your vagina, as it is a normal part of how your vagina regulates itself. Yeast grows best in warm and moist environments, and since tight pants tend to trap the heat, it can increase the growth of candida, causing a yeast infection.
> 
> (I'm not 100% sure I explained it right, my mind is a little chaotic today)


That sounds about right to me.

Not that I wear tights pants. uke I wouldn't be caught dead in those.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I went to the doctor today and had to get my first pap smear. >_< It was so uncomfortable. She kept telling me to relax and I just couldn't but I finally did. Took me like 10 minutes to get it done. -____- 

But anywho, she said it was most likely just my menstrual cycle but I'm going back on May 29 to get an ultrasound. She wants to make sure there's nothing wrong just in case.


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

I saw the title and I was like..


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

shelbster18 said:


> But anywho, she said it was most likely just my menstrual cycle but I'm going back on May 29 to get an ultrasound. She wants to make sure there's nothing wrong just in case.


Not to gloat or anything, but a guy who has never touched a vagina came up with the same answer as an actual gynecologist.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

HilarityEnsues said:


> I saw the title and I was like..


Your status with that picture made me giggle.



Classified said:


> Not to gloat or anything, but a guy who has never touched a vagina came up with the same answer as an actual gynecologist.


Ah, that's okay. Be proud of yourself!


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Wouldn't there be symptoms in the head area?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Classified said:


> Not to gloat or anything, but a guy who has never touched a vagina came up with the same answer as an actual gynecologist.


Niice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nono441 said:


>


:stu


----------



## Sourgirl25 (Mar 25, 2013)

laura024 said:


> Sounds like old blood. Did you just have a period? It's probably not serious.


Yeah, I agree.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Am here to give advice.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

markwalters2 said:


> Am here to give advice.


Dang, this thread's still going. xD I don't need any advice anymore. But thank you. =) I went to the doctor over a month ago and got it all checked out. I'm fine now. :b Well, not fine fine. You know what I mean.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

shelbster18 said:


> Dang, this thread's still going. xD I don't need any advice anymore. But thank you. =) I went to the doctor over a month ago and got it all checked out. I'm fine now. :b Well, not fine fine. You know what I mean.


Glad it worked out for you.


----------

